# hair loss around eyes and on nose



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My new foster, Marty, has a patch of hair missing on his nose and around both eyes. My vet took a skin sample and did not see bugs, so it's not mange. He said it could be his poor diet. Does anyone know what else this could be? I wonder if the hair will come back.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Interesting you mention that Linda. I've been noticing that Cody seems to have a receding hairline - on his nose. He has been scratching more (because of the dryness due to the heat being on more?) but I haven't noticed him specifically scratching his nose. Have you noticed Marty scratching his face?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Not at all. Keep in mind, he was kept in a garage for a year. His paws are red from licking them. He doesn't lick them now. I think he was so bored, he licked and probably robbed the hair off due to stress!!


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I have noticed that Charlie has more eye"gunk"lately and when I try to remove it the hair comes with it. I am now wetting a cotton ball and moistening the area first.I'm just not sure why the hair would come out so easily!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Can't food allergies cause this?
But if he has been in a garage for a year (poor thing) then maybe the food and you TLC will give it what it needs to grow back in time.
I am assuming the skin doesn't look bad, I know the peace spray I bought for Harry's paw has helped the hair grow back, please it seems to have prevented infection...


----------

